# Big decision - the name



## bgenader (Dec 4, 2011)

I am new as a logged in member to Sailnet. My partner (life partner, not business - boyfriend just doesn't sound right when you are my age) and I just purchased a C & C 38. This is my first cruising boat although I started sailing as a teenager and have owned a variety of boats and sailed on many more. Most recently my sailing home has been in the Mystic River/ Fishers Island Sound area. The new boat, desperately needing a new name, as well as a fair amount of work, is currently in wet storage in Barrington, RI. Funny, the hardest decision so far has been the name. There is a slight (ha)difference of opinion on what type of name is appropriate. 

Thanks for letting me say hi and thanks for all the questions you have answered. I can always count on you for all sides of the story and ultimately the info I need to make a decision. Except for that boat name. 
Bev


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome aboard! I take boat names seriously and have often given them long consideration. Try making lists, and see if there is one you can agree on. I would suggest avoiding names that are hard to say or spell. Also ones that are very common, all these could lead to radio confusion. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Bev,
Welcome to sailnut. 
Does your C&C currently have a name? 
If it does and you don't like it then change it. 
Here is one website that talks about changing the name of a boat: How to Change Your Boat Name without bad luck
There are lots of others out there if you google: "boat name changing" or similar.
Good luck.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome, Bev.

I agree with WanderingStar. Make sure you like how your boat's name will sound when broadcast over a radio. Not only that, make sure it's a name that rescuers can easily understand.


----------



## bgenader (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you all for your welcome and suggestions. I had not thought of the importance of the name being understandable, particularly in case of a rescue.


----------



## ChristinaM (Aug 18, 2011)

A recommendation that came out of one of the bad storm race investigation (I think either 79 Fastnet or the 94 Queen's Birthday Storm) was that boat names should be no more than two words long. One of the boats involved had a mouthful of a three word name so I'd guess three short & simple words would be okay.


----------



## gpwil3847 (Dec 12, 2011)

My 1967 Morgan 24 also needs alot of work to bring her back. I could not believe anyone would name a boat "Minnow Paws" with a paw print separating the two words! Who would name a boat after a body function or dysfunction?? I settled on Felicity which means happiness. I think of the British Actress Felicity Kindal who played in the 12th night - when I was younger I thought she was very pretty. I am not good at naming a boat either. I once named a little racing day sailer "Woden" after the scandinavian war God - but the locals called it "wooden" oh well.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

*More important than most people realize*



DRFerron said:


> Welcome, Bev.
> 
> I agree with WanderingStar. Make sure you like how your boat's name will sound when broadcast over a radio. Not only that, make sure it's a name that rescuers can easily understand.


I agree. Never mind boat names like "Filthy Whore" (Admiralty Inlet area) I would avoid cutesy trick spellings or unintelligible combinations of childrens names "Sarajeffybriandorisandbob"  Keep it simple.

(From a guy whose boat name is almost always mispronounced except in his home port)


----------



## Connor72 (Dec 23, 2011)

Choosing a name is definitely important, so that you will like it when you hear it in the following years. I wonder what you think about simple single-word names like "Lily"?


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

The internet has boat names listed if your want to do a search; Even if only to see if there are others out there with your Idea!--Dale


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Fred.
I think Fred would be a great name for a boat. Not MY boat, but maybe yours.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Perhaps you should stick one of those LED message boards on your transom and then you can keep changing the name as your mood varies. Then you could accomodate such fine boat names as "My Love" and "Damned Boat!"


----------

